# £8 DIY Bean cooler



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Put this together from an Ikea bin an colander - and some over flow pipe from B&Q. Will replace the plastic volander with a stainless version when I find the right one ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice one!

I use these: http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/cookware/cooking-accessories/stabil-steamer-insert-stainless-steel-art-30152346/

Have like three of them and was playing with the thought of modifying one to feature a stirrer







although it didn't happen yet...

Do you connect the tube to your hand vac?


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Hasi

yes get connected to a Meile Vac chaff and heat gone in about a minute or so...


----------

